# Reporting foreign-earned freelance income



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've got a little business going on the side in Germany, which generates less income than my full-time job (in Germany). Is this going to create a hassle on my US return? Can I just add my earnings to my employment income when reporting?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're properly registered and paying whatever taxes and social insurances there are to pay on your freelance income in Germany, you just report that as a "second employer" (on, say, the 2555 form) and add the earnings to your employment income. It's all covered by the FEIE if that's the way you're going as long as you qualify for either the bona fide resident or the physical presence test.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks. I'm filing the FTC from now on, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Alltimegreat1 said:


> Thanks. I'm filing the FTC from now on, if that makes any difference.


As long as you've got the income taxes paid in Germany to cover any US tax, then it shouldn't pose a problem. If the issue of "self-employment" tax comes up, you're fine as long as you can prove you are covered under the German system. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That's because the United States and Germany have a social security treaty.


----------

